# NEXIUM-HELP PLEASE



## purple (Jun 26, 2002)

Hi!Ive taken nexium for one wk and have found no relief..can someone tell me how long it takes to work?? (I am totally new at this and only a teen, so any help would be great)Thanks


----------



## MishaDonna (Aug 7, 2002)

Purple,I've been on PPI's (that's proton pump inhibitors) since May--3 different ones, actually: Nexium, Prevacid, Aciphex. When I first went on Nexium, I was getting some relief within 48 hrs. After a week, I felt much better. That continued for 6 wks. Then Nexium seemed to stop working, my symptoms came back with a major flare-up after eating pizza--had heart burn for 2 solid weeks. I was switched to Prevacid--no effect. That's when I was referred to the gastroenterologist for endoscopy (a breeze if you end up doing that). I suggest you visit the Prevacid (www.prevacid.com) web site for some pretty good basic information to help you manage your symptoms. If doing them doesn't help, you should call your doc and request another med. Also ask about using Gaviscon or some other antacid. I had to go to a twice a day med, extreme diet changes, and stress management. The diet thing's a drag, but one of the most effective things you can do, that and elevate the head of your bed.good luck!DMB


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I got NO relief on Nexium.I was switched to Rx. Zantac 150.It only slightly helps.I am sooooooooo sick.


----------



## supertracker22 (Jun 25, 2002)

Over 70% of GERD is caused by Hpylori bacteria which is killed by peppermint oil and if you have your DR check you for it and klebsellia you may be surprised !!!


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I am deathly allergic to Peppermint in any form.I have had so many Hpylori test's it's not funny.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I did have H. Pylori.Nexium bothered my nervous system, and I was taken off it after a week or so.Some of you who are finding initial relief from acid inhibitors then, later, worse-than-ever symptoms should consider this. You may have GERD. *But,* you can also have the most horrid burning sensations from *too little* stomach acid, a problem that gets worse for some people as they age. Can be a viscious cycle: you take meds for apparent upper GI acidity - sometimes really strong ones - but then your stomach begins to lack acidity for proper digestion (because you're inhibiting it), so it works even harder to try to produce gastric juices. Harder and harder. IMHO, unless you truly do have chronic GERD, only take the strong meds on a short-term basis. Also watch your diet.I went through the viscious cycle for what seemed ages myself. Finally, I began to wean myself off meds and eventually I got treated for H.P. My stomach's still a bit of a wreck (damaged stomach lining/polyps forever, which some say can be caused by H. P. or even by long-term use of acid inhibitors), but I do feel better than I did previously - and I can eat more now too.


----------



## hee (Aug 3, 2002)

hi purple, just want to tell you that nexium won't heal that fast. I have to take for almost two months. But that just help to relief a little bit. Give some time to this little guy cause believe me it really works. Hope you recover soon!


----------



## SaraCC (Apr 24, 2001)

I would give the Nexium another 2 weeks. I take Protonix, which works great now, but it took a few weeks for me to notice any general relief. Then it gradually got better until I had little to no symptoms. I only have trouble now if I eat certain foods, and I usually know I am taking a risk of a flare-up by eating those things.If it doesn't work for you after a few weeks, you may want to try something else. I tried Prevacid at first and that made me feel sicker. But others have had great results with Prevacid. Our bodies are all different and we all react differently to medications. You'll find the one that works for you, just hang in there!


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

remeber it can take time for you to heal if there is erosion or ulcers so give it a little more time.


----------



## silver (Dec 21, 1999)

Hi, I'm in the middle of weaning myself off PPI. I took pantoloc (protonix) for about 3 years and yes like Hipjan said, its only for short term use. Its been rough but I'm watching my diet very carefully and take pepcid as needed and I'm not doing too bad. I took had h.pylory and got treated for it back in June. I dont think you can eradicate it with peppermint oil. It takes 2 kinds of antibiotics & acid reducer to get rid of it. So if you have burning in your stomach, get tested for it and you'll feel a whole lot better after you get treated.If you take a PPI for too long, you wont solve your problems, you're only add to it cause the longer you stay on it the worse it is to get off it, trust me on that. I've been there.Good luck and if you need some support, email me anytime.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Did Nexium give anyone diarreha? I have IBS and Aciphex made me have terrible diarreha, so my dr. is changing me to Nexium, I am betting it will make me worse with the IBS>


----------



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

I take Prilosec, have been for over 2 years now.It works like a dream. In reference to the posts about peppermint oil, I was taking that because I had read it can help IBS symptoms. What it did was give me the WORST bout with the GERD that I had had in a long time.That was a week before I went on the Prilosec (wonder if it would have helped). Aciphex works really well for me too.


----------



## GurgleGut (Dec 2, 2001)

Not trying to be a pain in the butt (we all have that here don't we? LOL!) but PEPPERMINT is one of the worst things that you can take for GERD. Peppermint, like chocolate, caffiene or citric acid relaxes the hiatal sphincter muscle which directly contirbutes to producing GERD. I have severe GERD and I have tested negative for H. Pylori several times. H. Pylori is not the only cause of GERD and as H. Pylori is a bacteria it needs an anti-biotic and a physician's care to heal it. Peppermint does not heal H. Pylori.


----------

